# Towee Seminole?



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks cool. It's sort of what I think Gheenoe should make from the factory with good clean flat front and rear decks and on a low budget. I don't see any numbers on length or beam width though.


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

I believe it's the same hull as the Calusa or rivermaster. 16' long and 51" beam. They are more stable than the narrow beam would imply. Because of the chine width. It's comparable to larger boats.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks really good. Very similar to what I'm building up for tight mangrove fishing, creeks and small rivers. It needs at least one more rod holder on each side. I too am lowering the decks. Perfect way to keep flyline in one spot and have something for your foot to feel so you don't get too far off center of the deck in a small craft, especially for us big boys! 

I'm actually doing a pedestal seat on the front deck with a TM up there for easy, lazy fishing and fly fishing. For me, that type of fishing is what it's all about!

On the down side, storage looks limited. Other than that, I like it!


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

It does look pretty cool. If I had the money... I'd still probably get more usage out of a Calusa. The rod holders are more spacious... And the storage layout seems more convenient. Though the wife would probably prefer the casting deck on the Seminole for use as a sun deck... 

I'll see if they bring one to the WNC fly fishing expo in December and get a better look.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks like an improvement on the usable space.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Looks really good. Very similar to what I'm building up for tight mangrove fishing, creeks and small rivers. It needs at least one more rod holder on each side. I too am lowering the decks. Perfect way to keep flyline in one spot and have something for your foot to feel so you don't get too far off center of the deck in a small craft, especially for us big boys!
> 
> I'm actually doing a pedestal seat on the front deck with a TM up there for easy, lazy fishing and fly fishing. For me, that type of fishing is what it's all about!
> 
> On the down side, storage looks limited. Other than that, I like it!


Your not that old to have to sit. Heck then it will look like a bass boat


----------



## SankaCoffee (Feb 2, 2017)

Anyone ever get a chance to see/test one of these?


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been following their social media and haven't seen any additional pictures either. The storage under the decks looks a little cramped but if you could get a 6 gallon tank under the front deck and fuel hose through a false floor, I would be interested in upgrading from my gheenoe. I suppose we could give them a call and ask for more pics/info.


----------



## SankaCoffee (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah I've been talking to the owner Todd, who's a great guy and will answer all your questions. I'm just torn between the Calusa and Seminole so was looking for first hand experience. I'd love to wet test but McMinnville is a long way from Norfolk.


----------



## Steven_Horton (Dec 10, 2012)

SankaCoffee said:


> Yeah I've been talking to the owner Todd, who's a great guy and will answer all your questions. I'm just torn between the Calusa and Seminole so was looking for first hand experience. I'd love to wet test but McMinnville is a long way from Norfolk.


I'm on the Carolina Coast. You can join me on my Calusa to get a better idea if you'd like.


----------



## oakislandbum (Sep 11, 2011)

Steven_Horton said:


> I'm on the Carolina Coast. You can join me on my Calusa to get a better idea if you'd like.


Where? I live in Greensboro, but have a place at Oak Island, and I am looking for a smaller boat to go with my 22'. Would love to see your Towee.


----------



## Steven_Horton (Dec 10, 2012)

oakislandbum said:


> Where? I live in Greensboro, but have a place at Oak Island, and I am looking for a smaller boat to go with my 22'. Would love to see your Towee.


Swansboro. Let's go!


----------



## oakislandbum (Sep 11, 2011)

Steven_Horton said:


> Swansboro. Let's go!


Sounds great! Not sure when it will be, but I sincerely would like to pole you around to see the stability for myself. My last boat was a large poling skiff, until the Merc gave up. I could literally break dance on the platform it was so large and stable, not that I know how, that was for effect!
Trying to get to Morehead for the spring Albie's, maybe I could catch you in the next few weeks. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## AdamMeyer (Feb 4, 2018)

Steven_Horton said:


> I'm on the Carolina Coast. You can join me on my Calusa to get a better idea if you'd like.


Steven, I’m in wrightsville and would love a chance to check out your towee this month. I’m coming to Fishermans Post school at Crystal coast Conv Center feb 23/24, 2018. If you’re avail would you be willing to show it off on her trailer? You can hit me up at [email protected] anytime. Been eyeballing them for severa years but haven’t ever put my hands on one. Much thanks! Adam


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Badfish just came out with a four video short clip series where they fished out of a Towee in 4 different locations. I'm really digging the Seminole. Never fished out of a boat that narrow, but everything else is extremely appealing.


----------



## YakATech (Nov 10, 2016)

If someone hasn't mentioned this, they aren't making the Seminole anymore. With that being said, the Calusa can be rigged out like the Seminole, or close to it.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

YakATech said:


> If someone hasn't mentioned this, they aren't making the Seminole anymore. With that being said, the Calusa can be rigged out like the Seminole, or close to it.


Well that's disappointing. I liked the Seminole lay out a lot better. The lower price was a bonus.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Wonder why they stopped making it. Seemed like a huge improvement over the calusa as far as space goes.


----------



## YakATech (Nov 10, 2016)

I could think of a couple reasons. Isn't really their customer base. There are a lot of small skiff builders in the south. Especially along the coast. They're a little more inland and have historically catered to fly fishermen targeting creeks, rivers, and lakes. People might have disappointed when they had nowhere to safely stow their fly rods when in transit. They were likely sinking resources into trying to cater to a customer base that was better off focusing on building their river boats. Also, could have had issues with the design? I never saw any photos, other than their initial release.


----------



## Milosh (Jan 26, 2018)

Bought a larger East Cape in January. Will be selling my 2016 Seminole, probably in late October/beginning of November.


----------



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

@Milosh where are you located at?


----------

